# What are military UN trucks doing in Virginia?



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This from Drudge this morning. WTF!!

Virginia motorists spot white UN 'combat vehicles' on the interstate | Daily Mail Online

Ever closer....ever closer........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you say Obama: president for life?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am seeing more and more reports of UN vehicles on the move. Particularly in the south. Very suspicious indeed.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

This COULD be bad. Disconcerting to say the least


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The US funds and supplies a HUGE part of the UN relative to the rest of the UN members. It's just your tax dollars at work. Nothing to see here, move along and focus on illegals, muslimes and libtards.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

According to what I have read, those trucks are made near there.

What has been concerning me (added to the other things that have been going on for the last few years) is the fact that military transport helicopters have been flying over my house a minimum of 2-3 times a week. Sometimes even daily. I have been in the same place for about 20 years and this has never happened before. Add to that their flight pattern is fairly near the flight path for the DFW airport.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The US funds and supplies a HUGE part of the UN relative to the rest of the UN members. It's just your tax dollars at work. Nothing to see here, move along and focus on illegals, muslimes and libtards.


I'm sure they're just here to help anyway


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

They have been doing this for a while now. Training exercises, equipment mobilization, ...... business as usual or preparation for? Nonetheless, it is nothing new. I live in NE Texas within a relatively short distance of Fort Hood (Army), San Antonio and Barksdale La (Air Force)......... There are bases everywhere.

Remember Jade Helm last summer and the public perception of gov movement for martial law? The Wal Mart closings? The targeted States being Utah, Texas and other rebellious States? No real visual of a changed presence happened after all the vehicle sightings, equipment movement on trains, or air activity when it quietly ended last September.

I took this picture of a UN vehicle being transported on a civilian truck and trailer last May (2015) east bound on I 20 in NE Texas. The mud flaps had a logo on them and a quick search turned up a defense contractor in the Dallas area that built and outfitted the vehicles. Where it was headed, I do not know.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

somebody posted on another website that those pics are from 2014 - Navistar manufactures them out of the York facility and most likely they were shipping out of a VA port ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Regardless, it is ridiculous that my tax dollars are spent on anything UN. 

GET THE US OUT OF THE UN AND THE UN THE HE'LL OUT OF THE US!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The UN is Americas attempt at policing the world.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> They have been doing this for a while now. Training exercises, equipment mobilization, ...... business as usual or preparation for? Nonetheless, it is nothing new. I live in NE Texas within a relatively short distance of Fort Hood (Army), San Antonio and Barksdale La (Air Force)......... There are bases everywhere.
> 
> Remember Jade Helm last summer and the public perception of gov movement for martial law? The Wal Mart closings? The targeted States being Utah, Texas and other rebellious States? No real visual of a changed presence happened after all the vehicle sightings, equipment movement on trains, or air activity when it quietly ended last September.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up for the CB. And set to channel 19, too! :vs_wave:
I couldn't tell the make, even after resizing the picture. Mine is a Galaxy 924.
I've been riding with one make or another for 40 years now. :laugh:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon guys don't worry. It's part of a $13.4M 2016 contract from a VA company who makes the trucks. Shipping them out for the UN.


----------

